# Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??



## Necoras (10. Oktober 2009)

*Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*

Huhu Leute,

mal wieder eine der für euch bestimmt leicht zu beantwortenden Fragen.
Wie und wo bringe ich Temperaturfühler am besten an? bei GraKA CPU und NB??

geht um diese schwarzen zusätzliche kabel die man auf dem MB anschließen kann.
ich kniee wiedermal nieder.

Hoffnugsvoll

Necoras^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*

Dort wovon du die Temperatur wissen möchtest. Ich hoffe du meinst nicht die Foliensensoren.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*

Die Foliensensoren sind doch klasse Schätzeisen!

@Necoras: Wenn du die GPU damit messen willst, dann kann man doch den Sensor unter den Wasserkühler schieben und zumindest in der nähe Kommen. Ich gehe von einem KompletGPUKühler aus. die GPUSpeicher sollt man auch in der nähe oder zwischen denen kommen, nicht GPUSpeicher und Wakühler. Wenn du die Wassersensoren meinst, dann was willst du am meisten OC? Und wenn die alles OC willst, dann denke ich, das hinter dem letzten Heitzkörper(GPU?!) setzen, dann siehst du die höchst Wassertemp.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Die Foliensensoren sind doch klasse Schätzeisen!



Besser als onboard-Sensoren sind sie allemal  - und im Gegensatz zu diesen auch kalibrierbar!

Beim Anbringen von Foliensensoren sollte man btw nicht nur auf Tesafilm vertrauen - ein Tröpfchen Wärmeleitkleber ist zwar irreversibel aber man misst dann nicht nur die Temperatur der konvektierenden Umgebungsluft um den Kühler .


----------



## leuchtstoff (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Beim Anbringen von Foliensensoren sollte man btw nicht nur auf Tesafilm vertrauen - ein Tröpfchen Wärmeleitkleber ist zwar irreversibel aber man misst dann nicht nur die Temperatur der konvektierenden Umgebungsluft um den Kühler .



Ich hab die bei mir mit einem Stück Aluklebeband befestigt und bin mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden. Die mitgelieferten Klebepads waren aber absolut Schrott, bei dem Preis meiner Lüftersteuerung ganz schön peinlich.

leuchtstoff


----------



## rabit (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*

Einwenig wlp und es haftet gut ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*

Jo, onBoardsensoren ab in die Tonne! Die man die Sensoren festmacht ist doch egal solange man sich auf die Temps verlassen kann und nicht 1 cm Lft zur CPU hat. Ne, ich habe nur 2-3 mm Luft, zwischen PCB bei der GPU und den Kühler, da passt der Sensor gerade mal zwischen. und die Luft steht da auch, zudem ist der Sensor mit Tesafilm, angepapt so weit wie möglich an der GPU.


----------



## exa (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Die Foliensensoren sind doch klasse Schätzeisen!
> 
> @Necoras: Wenn du die GPU damit messen willst, dann kann man doch den Sensor unter den Wasserkühler schieben und zumindest in der nähe Kommen. Ich gehe von einem KompletGPUKühler aus. die GPUSpeicher sollt man auch in der nähe oder zwischen denen kommen, nicht GPUSpeicher und Wakühler. Wenn du die Wassersensoren meinst, dann was willst du am meisten OC? Und wenn die alles OC willst, dann denke ich, das hinter dem letzten Heitzkörper(GPU?!) setzen, dann siehst du die höchst Wassertemp.



die Wassertemperatur pendelt sich bis auf Messungenauigkeiten auf einen einzigen Temperaturwert ein...

sprich es ist egal wo der Tempfühler sitzt...


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*

ich sprach von der höchst Temp.!!! und die können wohl unterschiedlich sein. hinter dem Radi, hast du andere Werte als hinter CPU, MB und Graka. Außer du hast einen enormen durchfluß der extrem hoch ist.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*



exa schrieb:


> sprich es ist egal wo der Tempfühler sitzt...



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben! Wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Rechner zocke, kann ich am Radiator-Eingang mit bloßen Händen schon einen Unterschied zum Ausgang fühlen. Wenn ich mein Thermometer einfach mal Außen anlege, habe ich einen Unterschied von etwa 3-4°C.


----------



## Xandrus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*

hmm dann musst du aber recht hohe Wassertemps bei relativ geringem Durchfluss haben... Normalerweise beläuft sich die Temperaturdifferenz um die 1-2°...
Wenn man seine Lüfter nach der Wassertemp steuern möchte ist es aber quasi egal wo der Sensor sitzt... Da geht es ja eigentlich nur um den Trend! Also Wassertemp steigt = Lüfter drehen schneller
Wenn es darum geht sicherzugehen, dass die Komponenten keinen Schaden nehmen, dann könnte man ihn vor die Pumpe setzen bzw. in den AGB, da die Pumpe ja im Normalfall von da das Wasser zieht. Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass das empfindlichste Teil die Pumpe ist und die je nach Modell auch locker 50° ab kann.... 
Wenn man den Sensor nu aus Spaß an der Stasi Freude im Kreislauf hat, dann ist es wirklich mehr als egal  Da würd ich ihn vielleicht vor den ersten Radiator im Kreislauf messen, da man da die "höchsten" Temperaturen messen kann...


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Temperaturfühler richtig anbringen??*



Xandrus schrieb:


> hmm dann musst du aber recht hohe Wassertemps bei relativ geringem Durchfluss haben... Normalerweise beläuft sich die Temperaturdifferenz um die 1-2°...



Das wollte ich damit sagen - sorry war schon spät! 
Bei meinem kleinen Rechner ist der Durchfluss wirklich nicht hoch und gekühlt wird durch ein MagiCool Triple Slim mit YateLoon@800RPM. Zum Kühlen der Komponenten (CPU, GPU, NB) reicht der Durchfluss anscheinend aus. Ist halt nicht *die stärkste Pumpe*!  Luft-/Wassertemperaturdelta ist beim Zocken von z.B. Sacred 2 ~ 15K.


----------

